# new IPO1!



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I trialed my little Bacardi girl this past weekend for the 2nd time and we earned our IPO1 under UScA judge Mike Caputo. I am very happy to have earned it under such a tough, but fair judge & feel very blessed to have a dog that tries her little heart out for me always, as well as an amazing support/training system! 

88-87-92 with some very small mistakes in tracking and OB and just needed a little more control in protection.. I couldn't be more proud!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Great job! I remember the thread when she did not pass. I am glad that she did it this time. Big Congrats!!

Ps., Was this the trial in Charlotte over the week end?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats! I hope to make it up there to train with you all sometime


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks guys!

robk - yes, it was.. she decided to stay clean in the blind this time


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats!! She sure looks like a fun little dog.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Sending you a PM


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! Great pics!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and your little Bacardi!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome! CONGRATS!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Super! Great job!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations. 

I missed this yesterday.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------

